# Only the good die young...RIP Sydney



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

So, we finally said goodbye to my childhood dog... she was an 18.5 year old doberman, who until the last couple of days played with Echo, went for walks, and ruled the roost even though she was deaf and mostly blind. We kept hoping she'd go in her sleep, but when the day came that she couldn't even move to eat, we decided it was time... I drove down to my parents, and the vet was kind enough to come to our house-- Syd was one of his first patients...he cried like a baby. My dad had a little gravestone engraved with "only the good die young," which we say with great affection-- she was a wild child until the very end, gave my very inexperienced family a run for their money, but we wouldn't have traded a second of it. We had her since I was 8, I barely remember life without her. Rest in peace my sweet old girl...enjoy resting by the pond :angel:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW 18.5 years!!!! That is amazing and you should feel lucky. I am however, so very sorry for your loss. Having lost one of my boys recently, I know the pain too well.  Unfortunately I lost mine at only 7 years old.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You were very lucky to have her so long in your life.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> WOW 18.5 years!!!! That is amazing and you should feel lucky. I am however, so very sorry for your loss. Having lost one of my boys recently, I know the pain too well.  Unfortunately I lost mine at only 7 years old.


I am so lucky indeed... my parents haven't been away in literally 7 years because Syd was "getting up there and something might happen" and every year for the last 5 was "I wonder if she'll make it to Christmas?"... kind of comical  thanks for the love, guys, I love coming here for support from fellow dog devotees...


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to stop reading these... They always make me cry  I'm sorry for your loss and I'm so happy she lived such a wonderful life.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's never easy, but you were lucky that Sydney shared a very long life with you and your family.

Many hugs.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Go rest High on that Mountain, beautiful Syd..... well done, Good and Faithful Servant.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. How blessed to have her for so long and how blessed she was to have you and your family.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

She probably taught Echo all kinds of things.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss but your story of riling the roost and being a wild child made me smile through tears. Your parents and you were very devoted to her this is obvious. run free girl and keep watch from the bridge.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss, but happy for Syd's long, wonderful life. 

Hugs,
Jan


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She was a well loved girl. I always think I won't read these threads because they make me cry too but it's one of the best things about this forum- that we celebrate the lives of our loved ones and share in the grief of their loss


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Sydney, sounds like you have many years of great memories. Run free at the bridge sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, and glad that she lived a long and happy life.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> She probably taught Echo all kinds of things.


She did...even at 18 all it took was one look and he was all "I'm sorry, ma'am..." 

Even at 18 she'd sit at the tree line and then quietly tip-toe into the neighbor's yard to eat the food they left for their cat...



















Both taken about two weeks ago... she's chasing cars in heaven now <3 My dad and I were just talking about all the crazy things she did, I'm so blessed to be able to laugh through the tears knowing she enjoyed a ridiculously long life


----------



## yindao (Jul 5, 2005)

So sorry to hear about her passing.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! I can only hope my dogs live that long and happy a life! Cheers Sydney, you earned a nice long rest!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww what a grand old lady.
I'm so sorry for your loss but so happy she had such a great life!

I love the laundry basket pic. My sheltie mix does this as well


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. How lucky you and your family and Sydney were to have such a long time together.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I was wondering if you knew her background? An 18.5 year old doberman breaks everything I know about the breed, or thought I did...I'm sorry if its too soon and understand if you don't wish to answer the question.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

ShenzisMom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I was wondering if you knew her background? An 18.5 year old doberman breaks everything I know about the breed, or thought I did...I'm sorry if its too soon and understand if you don't wish to answer the question.


It's fine...needless to say, we've had a lot of time to prepare for this. I'm glad she's able to run like a nutcase again  We know absolutely nothing about her history except that her mother was 100% dobie, her father was 75% doberman and 25% lab. She was a pound puppy, we adopted her at 6 months. At the time, she looked like a classic dobie, except all black. Her ears stood up halfway...very goofy. I don't know anything about dobermans, but I didn't think their ears stood up on their own? She was at the kennel with her sister, who had classic coloring, and they had been abandoned after being abused. We tried to adopt her sister as well but someone already had claims on her... And boy...the funny thing is, that dog ate EVERYTHING that was supposed to be poisonous to dogs...one year, she ate 2 lbs of chocolate after smashing her way into the cabinet. Not even diarrhea, although she pooped foil for a month... grapes, onions, you name it, she ate it out of the garbage. And my parents, knowing nothing about dogs, fed her Beneful for the longest time until I yelled at them


----------

